# Opinion on Costco's Big Green Egg clone - $399



## gigem87 (May 19, 2006)

Costco is selling the 24" Pit Boss Kamado BBQ for $399.

Here is a link to it on the Costco website, although the price is shown higher here.

I know it's not a BGE. I know the quality of it won't be as nice. But if it's "good enough" and will last a decent amount of time, I might get one.

Anyone have one of these? Comments or reviews? The Costco reviews were mixed...

Does not come with a heat deflector, that will add $60 to the price.


----------



## johnny astro (Aug 23, 2005)

*Pit Boss*

Thanks for posting Gig'em. Just ran up and bought one. Can't beat $399. I have an offset smoker and small BGE. Have been wanting to purchase a XL BGE but couldn't justify spending the $1200. Now with the savings I can "justify" buying a couple more Laguna Rods  Will post up in a few days on how the assembly went and next weekend on how it performs.

Johnny


----------



## gigem87 (May 19, 2006)

johnny astro said:


> Thanks for posting Gig'em. Just ran up and bought one. Can't beat $399. I have an offset smoker and small BGE. Have been wanting to purchase a XL BGE but couldn't justify spending the $1200. Now with the savings I can "justify" buying a couple more Laguna Rods  Will post up in a few days on how the assembly went and next weekend on how it performs.
> 
> Johnny


Ha, that's pretty cool that I was able to help you spend some of your dough! I am assuming that since you already own a BGE and know the quality of it, that the Pit Boss must have seemed at least decent to you?

To be honest, I probably would have pulled the trigger today but I was solo in Costco and don't think I could have gotten it into my truck by myself. Plus, the place was packed. Might go back tomorrow and get one.


----------



## texwake (Aug 17, 2010)

Price on the website says $549 was the $399 in stores? I feel like I saw these at Home Depot or Lowes. Seems pretty nicely constructed. Only thing I can see that wrong with it is the thermometer is pretty high up on the dome. If I did not already have BGE I would consider buying it.


----------



## gigem87 (May 19, 2006)

texwake said:


> Price on the website says $549 was the $399 in stores?


Yes, $549 online with free shipping, $399 in the store if you are able to haul it home yourself.


----------



## johnny astro (Aug 23, 2005)

gigem87 said:


> Ha, that's pretty cool that I was able to help you spend some of your dough! I am assuming that since you already own a BGE and know the quality of it, that the Pit Boss must have seemed at least decent to you?
> 
> To be honest, I probably would have pulled the trigger today but I was solo in Costco and don't think I could have gotten it into my truck by myself. Plus, the place was packed. Might go back tomorrow and get one.


Yeah..I thought the quality seemed good..and you can't beat the price at $399. Costco reviews griped about chips and alignment issues. Amazon had 10 reviews all but two were 5 star...and 2 were four star. Lifetime warranty on ceramic and 5yr on metal...give it a whirl.

And yeah it is heavy. Took my 16yr old with me. He was grunting and groaning a bit lol so definitely have someone with you.


----------



## mas360 (Nov 21, 2006)

That is a great price. Wish I don't have one yet.


----------



## gigem87 (May 19, 2006)

Trigger pulled. Assembly to begin tonight. Goal is to launch a brisket tomorrow or Wednesday. Review to follow...


----------



## johnny astro (Aug 23, 2005)

gigem87 said:


> Trigger pulled. Assembly to begin tonight. Goal is to launch a brisket tomorrow or Wednesday. Review to follow...


Just finished assembly. maybe 45 minutes. Very easy. Everything aligned no cracks or chips. very good quality. Take the firebox and stuff out of it before setting in nest. Two points to be aware of. When you set it in the nest make sure your vent at the bottom is aligned between the support brackets. I had my son on that side and bent the vent tab on the nest support. no biggie bent it back. second point when mounting the shelves attach the bracket screws thumb tight and then insert the shelves to make sure they fit properly adjust then tighten. Attached some very poor quality pics. The wife is the photographer in the family  I plan on doing a little seasoning tonight or tomorrow with some B&B and pecan chips.

Johnny


----------



## gigem87 (May 19, 2006)

Agreed, assembly was easy. Took two beers. We had some guys from Costco help me load it into my truck, then I took the box apart in the bed of my truck at home. Assembled the cart, them emptied the egg and the wife and I were able to put it into the cart without too much trouble.

I am seasoning mine now, with just some lump charcoal.

And bonus! It came with a cover! I was planning to buy one, that's probably a $50 savings too. Just need to get the heat deflector, going to go shopping for one tomorrow.

So far, so good!


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

How much is a Costco membership? Looks like it may be a good enough deal to come buy one but I live so far away I wouldn't use the membership.


----------



## gigem87 (May 19, 2006)

JFolm said:


> How much is a Costco membership? Looks like it may be a good enough deal to come buy one but I live so far away I wouldn't use the membership.


$55. Here is the info. Check to see if any of your friends are members first.


----------



## johnny astro (Aug 23, 2005)

JFolm said:


> How much is a Costco membership? Looks like it may be a good enough deal to come buy one but I live so far away I wouldn't use the membership.


yeah $55


----------



## johnny astro (Aug 23, 2005)

*Seasoning*

big brother is seasoning... he dwarfs his little brother..


----------



## fjm308 (May 1, 2006)

*Good price*

I have or had a Primo XL pit I just broke it in and I was building a stand for it for the second time and decided to use it on Father's Day and when I went to open the top dropped out. So looks like I will be running up to Costco not going to drop another 1200 on a ceramic pit for a while


----------



## manintheboat (Jun 1, 2004)

Bummer. Just contact Primo and buy a replacement lid. All you will need is the ceramic piece. It is pricy but at least you do not have to buy an entire grill


----------



## wakeupluis (Feb 16, 2006)

For anyone who wants to buy one at costco but don't want or need a membership. Have a member buy you a gift card for any amount. You can pay the difference at the register. That will get you in the door and you can buy whatever you want.


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

wakeupluis said:


> For anyone who wants to buy one at costco but don't want or need a membership. Have a member buy you a gift card for any amount. You can pay the difference at the register. That will get you in the door and you can buy whatever you want.


Are you sure this is correct? Sorry, I had to ask because I would hate to waste 4 hrs!


----------



## texwake (Aug 17, 2010)

So have you used it yet? Whats the prognosis?


----------



## gigem87 (May 19, 2006)

texwake said:


> So have you used it yet? Whats the prognosis?


I had to order the heat deflector from the manufacturer, so I won't do a brisket for a few days yet. But we fired it up tonight, just for a burger maiden voyage.

I went to the Texas Star Grill Shop around the corner from my house to pick up a wireless thermometer this afternoon. While I was there, I looked at all the ceramic grills he had. I can tell you that I am quite pleased with my purchase so far, I would have easily spent $600 to $800 more at a minimum, to get something that seems pretty darn similar to me.


----------



## johnny astro (Aug 23, 2005)

*Chicken*

went up to Randalls and picked up some split breasts and leg quarters for the trial run. Injected with some Tony's roasted garlic and herb. Have a choice brisket thawing out in the fridge. Probably Friday before it's ready. Pit Boss smoking well so far. So far great deal at $399. Fit and finish is excellent no issues.


----------



## johnny astro (Aug 23, 2005)

*Tender*

Pulled the bird off and my kids said was the best chicken they have had. extremely moist. Now that is probably due to the chicken being way off the cooking surface close to the fire. My little green egg does not have tiers like the pit boss has. So for those waiting to pull the trigger...go ahead and pull it. well worth it...


----------



## wakeupluis (Feb 16, 2006)

JFolm said:


> Are you sure this is correct? Sorry, I had to ask because I would hate to waste 4 hrs!


Yes I am positive. I did this earlier this month. I called and talked to a manager to make sure. I picked up a kamado joe big joe. Had my sister buy me a $100 gift card. I paid the rest at the register.


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

wakeupluis said:


> Yes I am positive. I did this earlier this month. I called and talked to a manager to make sure. I picked up a kamado joe big joe. Had my sister buy me a $100 gift card. I paid the rest at the register.


Thanks


----------



## gigem87 (May 19, 2006)

I just helped JFolm get one of these from the Costco on Bellaire in Greenway Plaza. I think they had 5 more left. Just FYI...


----------



## txbigred (Aug 7, 2007)

Just snagged one in Humble. Dang they're heavy! Filled up the whole back end of my 4runner too.


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

gigem87 said:


> I just helped JFolm get one of these from the Costco on Bellaire in Greenway Plaza. I think they had 5 more left. Just FYI...


Thanks for the help. I got her home and put together. I can't wait to put it to use.





I had one small issue with mine. It has a small paint chip upon opening the box.



Barely missed being hidden by the leg.



In all reality it's only cosmetic. I am going to give the company a call tomorrow to see what they say. It's not worth it for me to replace it due to the distance I am from Costco. It's definitely not the end of the world. I am overall happy with the grill besides the small damage and I am glad I got in on the deal.


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

Looks like a KJ rebrand. That said, it's a good price for what you get. That's what I paid for my BGE 12 years ago.


----------



## texwake (Aug 17, 2010)

Grab some glossy black acrylic paint next time you go to the hardware store.


----------



## txbigred (Aug 7, 2007)

Opened mine up and it has a big Crack all the way up. What a pain!


----------



## gigem87 (May 19, 2006)

txbigred said:


> Opened mine up and it has a big Crack all the way up. What a pain!


Dang that sucks too!! I feel guilty for telling you guys about this and now you are having problems. 

I went back to Costco to buy a brisket, and I think all the pits were gone. They weren't sitting by the front door anymore. Got my heat deflector in the mail today, and am about to light the fire. Wish me luck! Hope the dang thing doesn't shatter into a million pieces!


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

txbigred said:


> Opened mine up and it has a big Crack all the way up. What a pain!


Can you post a picture?


----------



## gigem87 (May 19, 2006)

Here is a tip... the slider door on the bottom vent on mine was very loose. I removed the bolts holding the door frame to the bottom shell, so I could slide the door out of the tracks. There are little tabs on the door. Bend them a bit, and you can get the door to be tight in the frame.


----------



## gigem87 (May 19, 2006)

My first born!


----------



## gigem87 (May 19, 2006)

Calzone and pizza today. It's official, we love this thing!


----------



## txbigred (Aug 7, 2007)

JFolm said:


> Can you post a picture?


You'll probably have to zoom in on the image. It starts at the top left of the lower vent and goes up and to the left. I'll find out tomorrow if they have any left.









Sent from my XT1053 using Tapatalk


----------



## gigem87 (May 19, 2006)

txbigred said:


> You'll probably have to zoom in on the image. It starts at the top left of the lower vent and goes up and to the left. I'll find out tomorrow if they have any left.


Not good! Did Costco take care of you?


----------



## txbigred (Aug 7, 2007)

gigem87 said:


> Not good! Did Costco take care of you?


They refunded my money. They didn't have any more in the Houston area to swap it out. Said they weren't getting any more in. Too bad, it was a really good price.

Sent from my XT1053 using Tapatalk


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

gigem87 said:


> My first born!


Food is looking good. Do you have a heat diffuser?

How did you set up the fire for the brisket?


----------



## gigem87 (May 19, 2006)

JFolm said:


> Food is looking good. Do you have a heat diffuser?
> 
> How did you set up the fire for the brisket?


I did get the heat diffuser. It fits a little weird, as when it's installed the bottom grate sits right on it. I think the best idea is to use the top grate with the diffuser for a long smoke.

I tried the diffuser upside down so that I could use just the bottom grate, but because it's hinged it was pretty unstable. Wanted to slide off the diffuser legs and fold in half.

I wish the grates were not hinged. I can't see me needing to ever add fuel during a cook. Maybe I can buy a different grate some day.

Fire was a pretty full load of 50% lump, 50% oak.

Because my bottom vent door was loose in its channel, I needed to have the door pretty much closed all the way to get temp to hold at 225. Overshot it at first, and had to fight to get temp down from 300. Next cook should go better since I adjusted the door to fit tight. I will start choking the temp down sooner too. Practice will help me.

I didn't get a great smoke ring. Maybe next time. But it tasted awesome.

I used the diffuser right side up, the put a pizza stone on top of the bottom grate for my pizza and calzone fire. All lump. Got to 700 degrees or more. That all worked well. 5 minutes cook time.


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

Thanks,

Did you light all of the lump and wood for the brisket or only the center?


----------



## gigem87 (May 19, 2006)

JFolm said:


> Thanks,
> 
> Did you light all of the lump and wood for the brisket or only the center?


I put my oak pieces around the outside of the fire bowl, and filled in the middle with lump about half way up. Then I started three of these firestarters, placed in three separate areas. Let them go about 10 minutes, added some more lump, and shut the lid with the vents wide open.


----------



## johnny astro (Aug 23, 2005)

*Pit Boss Brisket*

Sorry for the late post guys. I smoked a brisket this weekend on the Pit Boss and it turned out great as well. I wanted to take more/better pics but got sidetracked with homemade ice cream and hanging out with the kids in the pool. I didn't have the heat deflector so I put a aluminum pan filled with water to kill the direct heat. Worked great. Put an 8lber on at 8am and was ready around 7:30pm. Set the temp at 225 and let it go. Added soaked pecan chips during the day for a bit more smoke. Plugged an iDevice bluetooth temp probe in it and just monitored the temp on my iphone all day.


----------

